# [SOLVED] Connected to LAN but not Internet



## vista87 (Jan 14, 2010)

I tried to connect to the internet using my laptop with a four-port ADSL 2+ Wireless Router but I can only connect to LAN, no internet. 

I tried to connect using a netbook and it worked perfectly.

What might went wrong here?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connected to LAN but not Internet*

post a ipconfig /all from the notebook and the laptop for comparision between working and nonworking.


----------



## vista87 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Connected to LAN but not Internet*

Thanks. Please refer to the attachment. BTW, there is a problem with connection on netbook as well, it can be connected for like one or two minutes and then disconnected on its own. However on laptop, cannot connect to the internet at all. Both netbook and laptop can connect to Local Area Connection.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connected to LAN but not Internet*

Those didn't open right for me. Please copy and paste the contents into a post here.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Connected to LAN but not Internet*

Opened okay for me, I'll just save some time. 

Laptop:



> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
> ...


Netbook:



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all
> ...


You're getting a 169.254 IP address so that means you aren't receiving one from the router, and why you can't connect to the internet. But that's on the wired connection, were you trying to do this wirelessly? Because you don't have DHCP enabled for your wireless connection.


----------



## vista87 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Connected to LAN but not Internet*

Thanks everyone for your replies.

I am trying to connect using cable and wirelessly. 

Regarding the 169.254 IP how can I fixed this?

Can someone teach me how to access 192.168.1.1 as I have accidentally reset the modem. 

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connected to LAN but not Internet*

Your ipconfigs show NO connections. You stated the netbook connected. Was that wired?
Did you setup the wireless and has it ever worked for you before?

Did you reset the modem or did you reset the router?

Pull out the manual for the router and follow its basic setup to get connected to it via a wired connection.


----------



## vista87 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Connected to LAN but not Internet*

Netbook was through wifi, the connection wasn't stable, in fact it was connected for like one or two minutes and then disconnected on its own. After some time, connected to the internet again and disconnected on its own (you get the idea, it's repeating). 

I will check the manual in the morning and give it a try, then update here (it's 2am now).


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Connected to LAN but not Internet*

Indeed, start over with the router and make sure its set right. Another thing you can do is just plug one of your machines directly into the modem, bypassing the router. If it works then that narrows down the issues.


----------



## vista87 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Connected to LAN but not Internet*

Apparently my laptop unable to detect IP address from server or something like that and have to configure manually. Now I am able to connect to the internet. Thanks everyone. 
Issue is solved.


----------

